# Rubrikat > Emigracioni >  Sit i ri Shqiptar ne Piemont

## BenAlbani

Nje website i ri u shtohet faqeve online te bashkesise Shqiptare ne Piemont. 

Siti i ri, www.vatrashqiptare.com eshte hapesira web e Shoqates Kulturore Italo-Shqiptare Vatra te Torinos. 

Ai permban informacione te lidhura me Shoqaten dhe veprimtarine e saj, lajme dhe komente mbi ngjarjet qe kane te bejne me komunitetin Shqiptar ne Piemont, nje pasqyre te zgjeruar te veprimtarise se te gjitha subjekteve Shqiptare, Italo-Shqiptare dhe Arbereshe ne territorin e veri-perendimit te Italise, te cilat bashkepunojne ne kuader te Konfederates se Shoqatave Shqiptare te Piemontit, etj.

www.vatrashqiptare.com

----------


## BenAlbani

Te gjithe Shqiptaret qe kane nevoje per informacione ne lidhje me lejet e qendrimit, punen, strehimin, shkollimin, etj, ne rajonin e Piemontit mund te kontaktojne me Shoqaten Kulturore Italo-Shqiptare "Vatra" permes faqeve te sitit te saj. 

Stafi vullnetar i Shoqates do te beje cmos per ti ndihmuar e udhezuar drejt zgjidhjes se problemeve te tyre.

www.vatrashqiptare.com

----------


## ELDORADO

*bravo beno per kete iniciative,tash  do i hedh ni sy*

----------


## BenAlbani

Rrofsh, shpesoj te te pelqeje

----------

